# Which boat do you really want?



## toxicdebt (Oct 12, 2010)

I think most people will have a "dream" boat in mind. One that they can realisticly hope to own in their life (without winning the lotto). So, which one is it?


----------



## cgaskell (Feb 2, 2009)

The HMS Bounty together with a faithful crew. But then again, I would have liked to live back then too... Today I would love a Wally!


----------



## BluemanSailor (Apr 28, 2009)

a custom boat built exactly the way I wanted it..


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Only one?


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I really wanted my first 1981 J24 i bought it new which at about 17k was not as out of reach as boat prices are now 

I was out getting beat up on my old boat as the norm and saw these at the time strange looking flush deck boats always going to weather so well i had to have one 

I am a bit older now and got hooked on Cal 29s and NEW is not that inportant to me anymore as a family we like the cockpit space / cabin space tradeoff


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm lucky, I own my dream boat, a cruising ketch. While I sometimes envy prettier boats, I'm so happy with mine that I don't think I would trade her even if possible.


----------



## cgaskell (Feb 2, 2009)

i think if we humans weren't greedy or jealous by nature, the thread would have a few similar answer to wandering star's! i own a boat, which in itself is a dream, and have no intention of ever trading that one! but for some unbeknownst reason, i seem to find myself wanting another one as well. a project, of course! don't think the HMS Bounty is restorable though. perhaps a van de stadt glass slipper??


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Plenty of dream boats sail through my mind when I close my eyes, but the dream boat that occupies my waking hours is my good old Irwin...too many memories and miles beneath the keel to say she hasn't made many dreams a reality. She's sound, she's paid for, she suits our needs. What more could I ask for?


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

as ive mentioned in other threads i kinda fell in love with these:

Cheoy Lee sailboats for sale by owner.

particularly the lee perry designs...


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

You had to thrown in the wrench "without winning the lotto" which means I have to answer I already have my dream boat A 14' Potter as it is all I can afford.

Lets throw out the lotto stipulation and change the question to boat(s).

A 40 foot cruiser to cruise then leave for the season. A Cheoy Lee would be nice. Hans Christian would also be a nice way to go.

A 30' PHRF boat for playing around home. With enough money to race it. A J92 would be nice.

These are all within reach as I buy lotto tickets whenever I am in a state that sells them.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

QuickMick, I have to agree with you on the Cheoy's but I am having a hard time finding good info on them. the association page is not all that great IMO. Wondering what is in the same "boat" as them too.... A 38' - 41' or so would do very nicely....


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

cb32863 said:


> Wondering what is in the same "boat" as them too.... A 38' - 41' or so would do very nicely....


Hans Christian, Pacific Seacraft, are all similar in terms of canoe sterns, heavy displacement, boats designed for offshore.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks jephotg, appreciate the info! Now to finance this little adventure....


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Great question! Most of the other dream boat threads stipulate that price is no object; I like this twist. Realistically, I will never take out a loan for a boat, and I'm really "frugal", or as my teenagers like to say, "cheap". So, I will be paying cash. Also, dream as I might, the Admiral and the family have no real interest in cruising, although I harbor dreams of maybe a few days aboard in local waters. And I love the classic, CCA look, but don't want a full keel boat. Add it all up, and my "realistic dream" boat is a restored Pearson Renegade, a 27 foot coastal cruiser that has a split underbody, looks a lot like a Pearson Triton above the waterline, and can comfortably (ahem) cruise two or three for a few days, while not breaking the bank to buy or keep at the dock.


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

Dragonfly D1200


----------



## 5hortBu5 (Jul 28, 2010)

What's my dream boat? 

The Cheesy Answer: The one in my driveway. My O'Day Javelin is ready to take me out on the water whenever I want. Can't get much dreamier than that.

The Letter-of-the-question answer: I'd love to take my lady cruising on something like an Allied Princess. I love their looks, and they look supremely comfy. I also have an irrational sweet spot for mizzens. Don't ask me why, I don't know.


----------



## cormeum (Aug 17, 2009)

Since it doesn't involve winning the lotto, I already own her.  

Or does she own me?


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, I want several: One for racing, one for bluewater cruising and other for coastal cruising. Thinking better, for racing and coastal cruising I want two of each: A Trimaran and a Monohull...well, I want also a smaller cat for having fun...it is to ask too much? 

Regards

Paulo


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

Hmm... this is a very difficult question. I think my moderate, short-term goal "dream boat" (say, 5-10 years) would be a Pedrick-designed Cheoy Lee, perhaps the 41, perhaps larger. Longer term, I expect to own one in the 70' to 100' range. They can be had used for only half a million or so, so I don't think this will be out of reach in 10-20 years for me. If I start a successful business, I could even get one of the really nice newer (though probably not _new_ since that's a waste of money) for a couple million. And if my business ends up being the next Microsoft or Google or Facebook, I'd really love a Perini Navi. I think Mirabella IV was a Perini Navi built boat, and I believe I saw it listed for sale in the back of Yachting Magazine for about $13M.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

cormeum said:


> Since it doesn't involve winning the lotto, I already own her.
> 
> Or does she own me?


I can't imagine someone owning a 48 foot boat wanting something else. If you won the lotto, would you look at bigger or would you want something made of fiberglass or steal?


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

rmeador... u hiring? lol


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

if that is the case this would be cool:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-reviews/68872-can-you-call-sailboat.html

but now im into 'lotto' catagory...


----------



## cormeum (Aug 17, 2009)

jephotog said:


> I can't imagine someone owning a 48 foot boat wanting something else. If you won the lotto, would you look at bigger or would you want something made of fiberglass or steal?


Maybe a little longer (55'-65') but no more beam. New construction but still wood- Teak or Wana planking on Angelique frames  No plastic or steel for me, thanks


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

Nope, not hiring... remember I said _if_ I started a successful business  I have plenty of plans to start businesses, and I assume eventually one of them will be successful, but I doubt it will be successful enough to get me a Perini Navi. Right now I'm just plodding along in my "career" job. Even if I never manage to get out of this, I should still be able to get a pretty nice boat in 10 years, I think. I'm only 26 (and single, no kids), so I should be able to save up money.


----------



## ToppDogg (Sep 20, 2010)

Nothing real expensive but I sure would like a C&C 99. That is my pick for the perfect boat for me and my type of sailing.


----------



## sailjunkie (Nov 4, 2009)

I think we already have her. She's large enough for comfortable cruising, yet small enough for 2 people to easily manage her.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

cb32863 said:


> Wondering what is in the same "boat" as them too.... A 38' - 41' or so would do very nicely....


A Kettenburg


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

poopdeckpappy said:


> A Kettenburg


Kettenburgs are all wood AFAIK, and are at least 50 years old. Don't think it is a comparable boat.


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

In no particular order;

Morris Frances
1980 Morris Yachts Frances Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com order

Contessa 32
1975 Contessa 32 Sloop Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

Alberg 29
Twentynine » An Alberg 29 Site

Bristol Channel Cutter
(No lottery winning ticket needed, just a serious increase in the housing market to allow me to re-fiance  )
1987 Bristol Channel Cutter BCC28 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

Anyone want to buy a condo at an extremely over valued selling price?

John


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

jephotog said:


> Kettenburgs are all wood AFAIK,


 yes they are and wood is not evil


> and are at least 50 years old.


 yes they are and age is not issue


> Don't think it is a comparable boat


 I would say more so than a HC or PSC, I would think those two were more comparible to my Tayana which I would not put in a comparison with a Cheoy Lee of the same size

I'm as close to a expert as east is to west though


----------



## omaho5 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Boat of choice*

A Cape Dory 27 would serve me very well.
Small enough not to bleed me and large 'nuff to criuse some


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Happy with my current boat since it is paid for and and can do what I want. I have had lustful dreams about a Discovery 55 - one that would be customized to exactly meet my needs - but at a price over $1.5 million no point in even thinking too much about the details.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

If the excercise demands we be realistic, I probably have all the boat I'll ever have in my Catalina 36. I'm fortunate to be able to afford two "luxury" indulgences in the form of our boat and an aircraft. Unless I were to make major life adjustments like divesting myself of the plane, which I wouldn't willingly do, the boat I have, is all I can afford. Fortunately, it is a perfect boat for my current sailing area, and with some fairly minor investment could be made ready to accomplish the extent of my coastal cruising ambitions.


----------



## LiamM (Dec 2, 2007)

Rustler 36 - Kim Holman at his best, with an artist's eye.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

X34, or 35, or 37 among others. Jeanneau sunfast 3200 or an older SF35, an SF37 would be ok too....... Some of the newer C&C's would work like the 110 or 115.......

None of them old shoe Valient things, or Cheoy lee knockoff old shoes either........

J109, Salona 34 or 37, maybe the new J111.......


----------



## JiffyLube (Jan 25, 2008)

My perfect boat would be something about 36 to 45 feet in length and sleek in shape, but when you go below deck it transforms into the volume of a 1,000 sq ft house....with a garage. :laugher


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Swan 41.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

jackdale said:


> Swan 41.


I just finish service on a Swan 56 headed off on the Baja haha run........beautiful boat


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Kind of there already with the current boat (Express 34). That said, I'd love to find and restore/rebuild an S&S Swan 44 or 48 in my lifetime... who knows?


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

Great question. I would want my boat (Alberg 30 #35), but this way:

Same sail suit I just bought used (except new, all super heavy oz dacron, + new spin pole), all the new super heavy bronze hardware and larger standing rigging I want, double spreaders, every system re done (motor, tankage, solar, wind, etc), quadruple life lines, soft/collapsable dodger frame and dodger, smaller opening portlights with drop boards, bi fold companionway doors that overlap companion way drop boards, _giant_ danforth/fortress (I mean big, the shank on the Danforth at least 4 feet long, big...with 200 feet chain + nylon shock section) to supplement what I currently have (CQR+ Fortress on bow w/30 feet chain on both + nylon rode, Danforth+ grapple aft), inner stay, weather cloths, monitor vane...

I could go on, you get the idea...


----------



## fstued1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Something in the 34 to 38 ft range maybe a C&C or Tartan there are lots of boats in that range that would fit the bill A good cruiser racer would be nice. Easy to sail for 1 or 2 and fun to race around the bay. Also tough enough to make that Mexico or Carib cruise. I am to the Newport 30 size now but trying to move on up


----------



## LauderBoy (Mar 15, 2010)

Probably a Pearson 365. 46ft mast height means I can take the Okeechobee Waterway easily. 150 gallons of water, 50 fuel. Separate shower stall. Plenty of stowage for 1 guy, lots of room in the galley. Protected rudder and only a 4ft 6in draft. Lack of a quarter berth is a positive in my book.

And Pearsons are solid boats.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

Right now (today), I want one of these real bad.

Beneteau USA

So I email my broker and he tells me the 32' 2" boat is $155,000 CDN. 
Oh dear. Perhaps the 10R next year...


----------



## DulceSuerna (May 19, 2010)

probably sound silly but right now we have our dream boat, a Bombay31. When we retire in 5-7 years our dream boat may be a 41 O/I or possibly a Gemini 105 or Seawind1000 if we could ever find one afforadable.


----------



## dupek (Aug 6, 2010)

I am still looking for "my dream". 32-40 steel. I prefer cat, but mono will do to.
Watermaker, as I do not want to pollute the oceans with bottles. Decent restroom with shower. Simple cooking set up ( small two burner gas). No need refrigerator. Decent engine in case the wind will stop to co-operate. Shallow draft that will let me go to "un-charter territory". No need for extra bunks as I will sail solo, unless I find some female companion, but in my age and appearance it my be some difficulty. In any case, extra bunk no needed.


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

I haven't crewed on enough different boats to tell for sure, but I really like C&C and the S2.

Something I could tow down to the coast, island hop, etc would be good enough for me.


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

We already own ours.


----------



## dburry (Sep 24, 2009)

*My Dream boat*

For me, like many who've already expressed, the boat I currently have, a Hughes Northstar 26. I'm new to this lifestyle, so this boat is providing my wife and I all the rewards and excitement we need. She didn't cost too much and I have plenty in my budget to restore her to pristine order, that's the fun part. Now all I do is dream of the places I intend to go in her. Life is good - We got a boat


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Outbound 52. Not sure how much reality is in that dream.
Next up Benny 473; More realistic dream.


----------



## sailguy40 (Feb 6, 2010)

Anything with the name Beneteau on it or Jeanneau would do too


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

Since money is no object, then I'll take a Sunreef 70. Click the video to get the full effect.

Sunreef 70 - Luxury Catamaran - Sunreef Yachts


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Why would you want a Sunreef 70. The thing is a pig. It has a lot of excess freeboard and probably sails like crap compared to the Gunboats and the Atlantic series catamarans.



US27inKS said:


> Since money is no object, then I'll take a Sunreef 70. Click the video to get the full effect.
> 
> Sunreef 70 - Luxury Catamaran - Sunreef Yachts


----------



## OurRipple (Nov 22, 2010)

Hans Christian ketch... we have a plan in place to make it real though. It is going to take 2 years and a massive amount of effort- but it is the last boat we will every buy.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I guess my desires are modest-

Pearson 30
Tartan 30 or
Olson 911s.

They are well built, sail to their rating, can be easily handled by one person, and affordably maintained.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

sailingdog said:


> Why would you want a Sunreef 70. The thing is a pig. It has a lot of excess freeboard and probably sails like crap compared to the Gunboats and the Atlantic series catamarans.


Yes it does look like it would be a pig, but what a nice pig it is. I'm not sure a couple could competently sail a Gunboat 62. Besides, my wife would crap her panties if we were going mid 20's and flying a hull in a boat that size.

Of course, immediately after winning the lottery there would have to be plenty of test drives to find out what I really want.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The Atlantic series of boats were designed to be sailed short-handed.



US27inKS said:


> Yes it does look like it would be a pig, but what a nice pig it is. I'm not sure a couple could competently sail a Gunboat 62. Besides, my wife would crap her panties if we were going mid 20's and flying a hull in a boat that size.
> 
> Of course, immediately after winning the lottery there would have to be plenty of test drives to find out what I really want.


----------



## mpickering (Jun 11, 2010)

Lots of boats on the dream list...

On the racing, pure rush side:

Pogo2 Mini 6.5
Star keelboat (that's coming next year)
Any Open class boat (Open 40 or Open 60)

On the cruising side, we have lots of dream boats and it is changing. Some that are topping list right now:

Island Packet 45
J/105
Any Beneteau Oceanis type 36 feet or longer. (My wife loves them).
Foutaine Pajot 45 

Or just browse the pages of Cruising World and say "I want that and that and that...".

Reality is, unfortunately, a little more modest. 

Matt


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

mpickering said:


> Lots of boats on the dream list...
> 
> On the racing, pure rush side:
> 
> ...


Just to remind all: the question was not "what is your dream boat?", but "what boat do you realistically hope to own". There have been lots of "dream boat" threads here, but this is the first one (that I know of anyway) that has asked for us to inject some (mostly fiscal) reality in our thinking. A much different, and just as interesting exercise.

I'm guessing that if your financial plan for paying for your dream boat involves scratch-off games or a trip to Vegas, that might change some answers


----------



## 75R20 (Jun 20, 2008)

Since it's about what you would like ......... I'd go with a Valiant 40.
I "think" I'm about 3 years away from making that choice, a reality.

I don't understand why Sailingdog, or anyone would attack anybody's choice, as it is ALL about choice...and it is up to that person to choose what they want.... without having to qualify their choice ..... to anyone. That's just bad form. I thought we were adults here.

Best of luck
Kary
S/V Mariah
#49080


----------



## mpickering (Jun 11, 2010)

mstern said:


> Just to remind all: the question was not "what is your dream boat?", but "what boat do you realistically hope to own". There have been lots of "dream boat" threads here, but this is the first one (that I know of anyway) that has asked for us to inject some (mostly fiscal) reality in our thinking. A much different, and just as interesting exercise.
> 
> I'm guessing that if your financial plan for paying for your dream boat involves scratch-off games or a trip to Vegas, that might change some answers


I realistically hope to own any of the boats I listed. Admittedly, they wouldn't necessarily be new from the factory but within the realm of doable at some point. All depends on model year. An older IP in the 42-45 foot range or a first year Pajot 42 would be at the top end of my price range.

My dream boats, a constantly moving target, are in the 50-120K price range. If allowed to budget for personal racing toys, a Star keelboat (used) and a Mini 6.5 will adorn the stable at some point. My wife didn't even flinch too badly when I mentioned the price tag of a new Mini. So on the list it goes.

The cruising boats we can only get one. The question is "Which one?". Gemini 105Mc and the Pajot 42 are on the catamaran list. The IP, Beneteau and J-boats are on the monohull list. Right now I am leaning towards a J/105 or J/122 on the monohulls. Island Packet represents my personal dream boat but doesn't necessarily fit my wife's. If we decide a few ocean crossings are in the cards, it may rise to the top. Otherwise, something suitable for island hopping in Caribbean with modern styling and performance.

Given a choice, long term I'd replace my C-27 with a Mini 6.5 for weekend bay daysailing and have the cruising boat for escaping on overnight/overweek/cruising vacation. I'd race my Laser and Star the rest of the time.

Matt


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

Island Packet or Pacific Seacraft. 32-38'. I love the lines and I love the construction quality and all of the storage space. The insides are very nice as well.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

mpickering said:


> I realistically hope to own any of the boats I listed. Admittedly, they wouldn't necessarily be new from the factory but within the realm of doable at some point. All depends on model year. An older IP in the 42-45 foot range or a first year Pajot 42 would be at the top end of my price range.
> 
> My dream boats, a constantly moving target, are in the 50-120K price range...
> 
> ...


Wow. Those are two very different boats with very different budgets and operating costs, not to mention that neither bear any resemblance to anything Island Packet has ever produced. You're a Star sailor who wants a Mini 6.5... how about the Santa Cruz 40 listed in this month's Latitude 38?


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Like many above, I already have the boat that I will cruise with for years to come.

If something should happen to this one, I would want the best Oyster I could afford but regrettably I would probably have to go down in size so maybe not.


----------



## tjvanginkel (Sep 26, 2006)

*My Dream boat*

I am also one of the lucky ones to already have my dream boat.
We had no idea what we really wanted or what would work for us but when we saw this one we were hooked. May not be the fastest, biggest boat out there but its ours and my heart goes pitter patter every time I see it.


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't think I've been on or sailed enough boats to know what I would really say is my dream boat. I've truly enjoy the boats I own and because they are something I can sail at this time the dream is more a reality.


----------



## granche1 (Sep 6, 2007)

Crealock 37. Beautiful lines, supper sturdy, fast enough, and handles great when things get ugly. Wait.... I must be dreaming..... Ive got one!


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

I want 90% of the boats I see in Sail Magazine. I LOVE THEM ALL!!!! however...


----------



## njadventure (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm surprised not to see Hinckley on folks wish list. For me, I'd be perfectly happy with a Sou'wester 42'. I might be prejudice since I camp on Mt Desert Island each summer and include a trip to Southwest Harbor to walk around the yard (they stopped giving tours a bunch of years ago, but no one hassels you for walking around).


----------



## Yado (Jan 3, 2004)

*The Guy Was a Turkey*

To use an antiquated term, my wife of 30 years is my "dreamboat" (she'll love this).
Be careful what you wish for. I actually knew a couple who won the lottery and they split the winnings. He then built his "dream-boat", ran away with his secretary and they sailed around the world. Several years later he ran out of money, returned home, the girlfriend ditched him and the boat leaving him penniless and alone. His wife? She is happily remarried but I doubt she ever set foot on a boat again. Since it's Thanksgiving in the States, I'll add; "The guy was a turkey☺)))
My floating, non-human dream-boats? Within reason: Beneteau 62 (French built-delivered one and it's a great boat), Outbound, Hylas 46, Manta 42 or Atlantic Cat.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

tjvanginkel said:


> my heart goes pitter patter every time I see it.


And that kids, is how you know.

'Nuff said.


----------



## SJ34 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Custom Cold Molded Cruiser/Racer*

I really like my San Juan 34. It wasn't my dream boat when I bought it but it was on my short list as a fast cruiser/racer that my family could enjoy until the kids got through school.

My dream boat is a fast cruiser in the 40' range, built by my own hands of cold molded wood. She will be built of western red cedar with bright finished mahogany topsides and have furniture grade interior. She will be used for local (SoCal) races such as the Newport to Ensenada and the Santa Barbara to King Harbor. She will be sailing both ways for the Baja HaHa so she needs good downwind as well as upwind performance. Going on to the Polynesians is an option. She should sail with Santa Cruz 40's but with much more comfort.

The catch is that I will have to let the SJ34 go to have time for the build. I have a very nice Cal25 I can sail for the 2yrs or so I anticipate it will take to build the dream boat.


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

njadventure said:


> I'm surprised not to see Hinckley on folks wish list. For me, I'd be perfectly happy with a Sou'wester 42'. I might be prejudice since I camp on Mt Desert Island each summer and include a trip to Southwest Harbor to walk around the yard (they stopped giving tours a bunch of years ago, but no one hassels you for walking around).


I'm kind of drawn to Hinckley myself.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

Petmac,
That is one sa-weet boat of yours. Absolutely stunning!
Did you say a while back though that you were now interested in a Chris White Cat? I apologize if I have got that wrong.


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

nemier said:


> Petmac,
> That is one sa-weet boat of yours. Absolutely stunning!
> Did you say a while back though that you were now interested in a Chris White Cat? I apologize if I have got that wrong.


No,that wasn't me. Think it may have been Bermudahigh. He was looking to move to a Cat.


----------



## GeorgeDog (Mar 11, 2010)

Another vote for "the Hinckley I already own."








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## StormBay (Sep 30, 2010)

Hans Christian... any of them! beautiful although a bit slow


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

I couldn't possibly ever afford a Morris or a Hinkley or other such beautiful boats, and besides, I would hate to see my hack job varnish on one of those lovelies, it would be a crime. So I guess I have my dream boat down in the marina, a 1976 Pearson 28. It has so much fiberglass that there isn't much varnish to screw up. A weekly wash down of the badly faded gel coat and an interior scrub with Lysol or Tilex keeps the crud at bay. She sails well or atleast as well as I can and is easy to singlehand. Why is that a recurring theme? Do wish it had shower and a better galley, a navigation station, a generator for ac and fridge....oh crap, there you go again!


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

GeorgeDog said:


> Another vote for "the Hinckley I already own."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful boat. I watched the refit of her at Southwest Harbor. Have to tell you that we beat her at the Pilot race,2003 Rendezvous.  I owned a Pilot for 10 years. She was the first Pilot to be outfitted with a carbon spar. They are beautiful sailing boats.


----------



## GeorgeDog (Mar 11, 2010)

petmac said:


> Have to tell you that we beat her at the Pilot race,2003 Rendezvous.


Another recurring theme it appears. Willow, the other Pilot in the picture beat her (well, me) in the 2010 Constellation Cup race the day before.

Martin left his 2003 Rendezvous ball cap on board when we bought her. I wonder if that was why?


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

GeorgeDog said:


> Another recurring theme it appears. Willow, the other Pilot in the picture beat her (well, me) in the 2010 Constellation Cup race the day before.
> 
> Martin left his 2003 Rendezvous ball cap on board when we bought her. I wonder if that was why?


I thought for sure that he would buy a carbon spar that winter.  You did well when you bought Audra. Congrats.


----------



## Mardagan (Dec 3, 2009)

I would love to get the Tayana 37 built between 1982-1985. Its a Robert Perry design and has a great track record for long term ocean cruising! She is just a gorgeous vessel, with that old time feeling inside. I would prefer a model where the majority of the teak on the decks have been removed.

TAYANA Yachts


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

GeorgeDog said:


> Another vote for "the Hinckley I already own."


So you guys spent the night there after the party. Good move. Was nice to meet you and see AUDRA after the race. Carol says she's sticking to seltzer water instead of red wine in the future in case someone swings a cushion around again! (Can't even see it in the pic!)
Will look for you when I'm up practicing on the CS I race on.
David


----------



## JaredC (Dec 4, 2010)

At this stage, my "dream" boat is a Pogo2 or other production Mini. 

Moving up on the money and practicality scales, I'd love either a Pogo 40 R/C or maybe that sexy new First 30.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Those Hinckley's are to be admired, what beauties. I will stick with what I own, and have sailed for over 8 years & 14k miles. I just need to add another 6k+ miles on her this spring. and life will be good again..........*i2f*


----------



## GeorgeDog (Mar 11, 2010)

sailordave said:


> So you guys spent the night there after the party. Good move. Was nice to meet you and see AUDRA after the race. Carol says she's sticking to seltzer water instead of red wine in the future in case someone swings a cushion around again! (Can't even see it in the pic!)
> Will look for you when I'm up practicing on the CS I race on.
> David


Nice meeting you as well David. Tell Carol no harm done...that's why we keep hydrogen peroxide on board  We saw the Willow and Owaissa crews last night. Nice reminder of good times at the Constellation Cup.


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

Happiness is doing the best with what you have.
My Cape Dory 25 is small enough to be very easily maintained and up-graded, but capable of some serious weather. I have no desire to go off shore more than 100 miles. The Chesapeake, and East Coast is it's venue.
I just love this debt free boat.

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j19/tartansailor/Cape Dory/100_0290-1.jpg


----------



## Shipislandpirate (May 25, 2009)

Our Goal for 2011 is a Sabre 36 shoal draft...But a little pricey...Looking at the IP31 and Cape Dory 31 as well...Wanting to be a liveaboard by 11-11-11...

Fair Winds...

John and Jen


----------



## bornagainsailor (Nov 9, 2010)

I purchased my dream boat (also #1 on my bucket list) last Spring - a Seafarer 22 sloop. She was affordable, within my annual maintenance budget and performs well under sail. It's Christmas every day I'm aboard MAST TRANSIT.
UG


----------



## mikieg (Oct 29, 2010)

beneteau 405


----------

